# Please Help! Trying to take apart Columbia Mud Pump.



## difaggiodrywall (Jul 19, 2010)

I've got a Columbia mud pump I've had for about 3 years now and I clean it after every use by pumping 15-20 times water through it. But what I really want to do is take it apart and get whatever build up mud that's in the tube out of there but I can't figure it out. Please help!!!


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

good luck with that. I bought one used that won't open either. I figure to use mine till it stops working, then worry about forcing it apart. The best plan I have so far is to soak the whole pump in hot water, then gently wriggle the cylinder with a strap wrench until it comes loose. If the strap wrench doesn't work, I'll try wrapping the cylinder in tape, then using a pipe wrench--this is why I'm waiting until it doesn't work to try taking it apart.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

if you have never taken it apart before it will be on there tight,one bolt on bottom at screen and two bolts near the top of the sleeve(or 2 snap on clips).Id take it to a supply store that does repairs and put a new seal in it if you can,if not put it in a vice and slowly keep twisting back and forth to get sleeve off.all pumps are basically the same.
BUT you say you pump your pump out after every use,there should be no build up of dry mud in it.if you left your mud in your pump for three years it would still remain wet believe it or not .if your using your pump to just fill boxes I wouldn't really worry about it .if your using the pump to fill your bazooka and its taking more than 9 or 10 pumps to fill it (say 15 pumps etc )then yes rip it apart and put a new seal in it too !! just kinda saying if it aint broke don't fix it .Me personally I never take them apart or send them off for repair till they need a new seal.
If you get a new pump down the road get a quick release - fast clean (something like that) ,it's usually two clips you lift up on and the pump will come apart real fast , but guess what ,even if you get one of those and you dont take it apart once every 2 weeks,they become a BITCH to take apart,I know from experience


----------



## difaggiodrywall (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks guys. i will try the vice grip solution. i've never taken it apart so i'm guessing its going to take a miracle to pull apart. this pump is suppose to be "fast cleaning" (with the two clips. just suppose to snap open and pull apart) but after 3 years i guess its not fast cleaning anymore.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

difaggiodrywall said:


> thanks guys. i will try the vice grip solution. i've never taken it apart so i'm guessing its going to take a miracle to pull apart. this pump is suppose to be "fast cleaning" (with the two clips. just suppose to snap open and pull apart) but after 3 years i guess its not fast cleaning anymore.


I have a Columbia Hot mud pump (that means its a quick release with the two clips,,, they were lying about the hot-mud,,, I know another thread)

The head part has an o ting on it. I flip the clips and the tube will just fall of of the head part. SO what you are experiancing is that the mud has dried around the head and it is STUCK to the head. 

As somone mentioned, just soak the whole dern pump over the weekend and then MAKE it turn loose. All you can hurt is the O ring, and i doubt that that is possible. Just go for it. 

Disclaimer: Do not use anything that will bend, fold, or mutilate the tube !!!!!!!

I also have two old blue-line pumps that do not have the quick realease. So when I get ready to put a kit in them, I have to soak them over the weekend, then take the three screws out, and MAKE the head turm loose of the ube. They have no O ring, so after re-builinding them, they leak like a sieve till the mud dries and glues the head back to the tube. 

I know I'm crazy, but don't let it whup ya man !!!!!!!!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

All the info above I agree with but what I'm not sure of is why any of you guys would bother cleaning the pump after use,unless of course the pump dried up by accident. I've ran multiple columbia pumps for years and never cleaned them once. I just have them in a bucket filled with water with a lid cut out for the pump to slide in easy. Then I just cap the end of the pump usually with hockey tape and poly or sandwich bag. You can spend a lot of time trying to get a pump clean. I was taught to clean them but always had problems with pump not quite working right. I also keep my boxes in a sealed bucket, just flushing before use. No one likes a dry crusty tool, keep your tool wet it slides better :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

that's what were all Implying to difaggiodrywall mr mudslingercor ,why take it apart,but if he wants to we will help,just had to post when I saw you use hockey tape,it made me laugh ,so Canadian 
go Flames go ha ha ha their going to suck this year,half your team full of leaf players now


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

difaggiodrywall said:


> I've got a Columbia mud pump I've had for about 3 years now and I clean it after every use by pumping 15-20 times water through it. But what I really want to do is take it apart and get whatever build up mud that's in the tube out of there but I can't figure it out. Please help!!!


If you call me, I could walk you through your problem and help you get it apart.

1-800-663-5761
Aaron


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Didnt want to start a new thread, but today somehow ive lost a bolt that tightens the box filler/gooseneck to the pump.. Will any regulation bolt do the trick? Where can i order one if not? Im gonna be up **** creek tomorrow and no paddle.. fml !


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

plugger said:


> Didnt want to start a new thread, but today somehow ive lost a bolt that tightens the box filler/gooseneck to the pump.. Will any regulation bolt do the trick? Where can i order one if not? Im gonna be up **** creek tomorrow and no paddle.. fml !


Bunnigs :whistling2:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

keke said:


> Bunnigs :whistling2:


Been to bunnings! Got about 6 different bolts.. the threads look a different size? Anyway took the one nut i had left and tried to put it on different sized bolts but like i said, im thinking dif. sized threads inside, the bolts wouldnt really screw on! Couldnt be arsed checking on the pump when i got home, was dark and hungry! Will check in the morning if they fit !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

plugger said:


> Been to bunnings! Got about 6 different bolts.. the threads look a different size? Anyway took the one nut i had left and tried to put it on different sized bolts but like i said, im thinking dif. sized threads inside, the bolts wouldnt really screw on! Couldnt be arsed checking on the pump when i got home, was dark and hungry! Will check in the morning if they fit !


Could you fit some sort of a clamp on it?? Prob not but just a thought, A small G clamp would be cheap/


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

cazna said:


> Could you fit some sort of a clamp on it?? Prob not but just a thought, A small G clamp would be cheap/


Youve got some bloody good ideas you Caz.. i do have a little clamp so if the bolts fail tomozza ill see how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Damn Plugger sounds like your having all sorts of problems 

From your angle head to your pump now. Maybe you should send the tools my way lol I could use another set.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

It sounds like you have an easy clean pump with the 2 clips up top. In future as it is so easy to do why not clean it out more often. I generally clean mine every weekend or whenever it will not be used in a while. A garden hose can be your best friend.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it the nut, or the bolt?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

plugger said:


> Been to bunnings! Got about 6 different bolts.. the threads look a different size? Anyway took the one nut i had left and tried to put it on different sized bolts but like i said, im thinking dif. sized threads inside, the bolts wouldnt really screw on! Couldnt be arsed checking on the pump when i got home, was dark and hungry! Will check in the morning if they fit !


My guess is it won't be a metric thread....Dunno, I could be wrong.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> My guess is it won't be a metric thread....Dunno, I could be wrong.


Its not, I took one of mine to a local engineering shop and they were all WTF is that?? Nothing like that here??

Order one from all wall, Thats all you got.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

plugger said:


> Youve got some bloody good ideas you Caz.. i do have a little clamp so if the bolts fail tomozza ill see how it goes :thumbup:


Hey plugger, Just get a smaller bolt with nuts and big washers, Get the idea :yes: I didnt think of that one last night.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Toontowntaper said:


> Damn Plugger sounds like your having all sorts of problems
> 
> From your angle head to your pump now. Maybe you should send the tools my way lol I could use another set.


I thought they where ment to make my job easy ? Hahaha.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Mudshark said:


> It sounds like you have an easy clean pump with the 2 clips up top. In future as it is so easy to do why not clean it out more often. I generally clean mine every weekend or whenever it will not be used in a while. A garden hose can be your best friend.


It is the easy clean. It gets washed after every time I use it! That's no problem. But cleaning it yesterday somehow the bolt fell off and I can't find it!


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> Is it the nut, or the bolt?


It's the bolt I'm missing!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol haven't you only had your set for maybe couple of weeks and your having that many problems with them

Check buckets of mud maybe it fell off in a bucket it's gotta be around there some where mate


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Just went and had another quick look where I was washing yesterday. Stress less fellas!

Now I can start today!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol told you always double check the place before you leave .... Glad to hear you found the nut again cause i doubt it was the bolt missing 

Now go wrangle up some sheep


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a TT easy clean and I have never taken the nut off. You should only have to undo them enough so as you can rotate the box filler or goose neck to remove it. That way there is no risk of loosing your nuts .


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Was never missing the bolt. Just the nut! Spent an hour on my hands and knees yesterday searching thru the mud and water before I left! Found within a minute this morning!


And dunno why I loosened em' so much Gaz but all is good now!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Better be careful always on your hands and knees Plugger. we're going To start wondering about you specially when you lost your nuts lol and that YouTube video post of yours


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

What's wrong with the Foo's?!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Just bugging you it coulda been the posts after the video post that's the funny part mate


----------

